# Molly's Enlightenment.



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Well, here is Project Satori (enlightenment).

My good ol. Gen. 1 Molly all decked to the 9's. Just got her all back together.

Muchos Props to Greg of GMD (Greg Melms Designs) for the integrated pivotal mount and the slice & dice seat-tube slots (let the hate begin  ), as well as the hook-up on the pc connection. Couldn't have done it without your help man, smooth operator right there! Takin' bikes and hot-roddin'em to the seventh level. :thumbsup:

weighs in at 25lb 5oz as she sits in those pictures, brakeless... But I WILL be putting brakes on. I have some Demolition Vulcan Grips, but I may run into tire clearance issues with them with my wheel slammed... :madman:

If the photos are hard to see because of the all black... then mission accomplished. 










































































waiting to strap this bad boy on too... but my rim won't be here for another week or so.
Marmoset 20mm:









now I gotta get out and RIDE her! this little bbq hot rod is just beggin' to get ripped. But this sleet/freezing rain in my area does not help right now. :madman:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

YES!

So I guess the Molly was only experiencing Kensho before?

Dave, you're Arhat, 'the worthy one,' one who has reached Nirvana.


----------



## Mt Ashland (Apr 27, 2007)

Very clean, I like it a lot


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

*drools*


----------



## Bryan67 (Nov 27, 2007)

How did you modify the seat tube? I like the no seat post concept. Its been done a few times on BMX bikes but I`ve never seen it on one of these bikes.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

That's pretty much the...










...of mountain bikes.

DIGGIN' IT. :thumbsup:


----------



## audi0phile (Jul 6, 2006)

The F-117 of bikes? Hmmm interesting idea.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> YES!
> 
> So I guess the Molly was only experiencing Kensho before?
> 
> Dave, you're Arhat, 'the worthy one,' one who has reached Nirvana.


haha yeah, but not quite... that's gotta be Aitken for style, and Cranmer for the video game throw-downs... They're of the league who can just picture something in their head and then proceed to lay it down on the canvas of dirt and concrete.  I'm nowhere near that level, but at least I can still go out and have a good ol' time riding something I worked on!

thanks for the props everyone. 
Stealth mode ninja street sesh's here I come. Better break out the heatvision goggles Coppers, can't touch the sleeper hot-rod comin' outta nowhere.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow thats so fricken cool.
Your threakds are always the most interesing


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

very trick lookin ride. glad to see you modded it the way you like, it's good to have some fun. everything looks so clean like it was meant to be. the seat tube holes look so nice..and i like that it's a bit different then the usual grim reaper style. we need some riding shots!

edit: dont know why i have the smile as the title or whatever


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Thats sick, love the seat post. or should I say, the lack of it...


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

Very nice mods! What about realigning the brake mounts with the new slammed wheel position? They need to get shifted forward right? Love the black. Is your bar high enough?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

buckoW said:


> Very nice mods! What about realigning the brake mounts with the new slammed wheel position? They need to get shifted forward right? Love the black. Is your bar high enough?


mmm, not gonna mess with realignment. 
I actually did not grind the dropout slots any further in over factory (I did this with an old Eastern26 frame in the past, not this one), sorry if that was a communication breakdown. What I did do was shorten the overall length of the dropout plate itself, taking off a good 3/8 of an inch over the factory, since I never extend my rear axle that far, it was unused material. USB did this a little bit on their new '07 frames, but I took mine a step further, also drilling the hole there. 

These 990 studs should still match up technically, as they work PERFECT with my old Revenge Ind. u-brakes.... but these new tiny little Demolition Vulcan Grip u-brakes don't give much clearance with their arms... My rear tire is only a 2.1 FS100, but when slammed it's a very very fine line between rubbing the arms or not.... Pretty frustrating actually. I would bet this similar problem would be experienced on a bmx bike with the same brakes as well. 

The bar is in a decent position, but I can tell a difference when I swap between my DJ2 at 440mm a2c, and the Rebate at 425 a2c. Those NemPro bars that are on there now are like 2.7" rise or so, but I do have some old Solid Bikes bars that have about a 3.1" rise that I may throw back on there just to feel the difference (only thing is, the Solids aren't as wide and have a funky sweep that is hard on my wrists). Waiting on the V.2 nempro bars to come out with higher 3"+ rise too, if that happens... 
but honestly, no worries for now with that, I just wanna take this little girl out and pin it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bryan67 (Nov 27, 2007)

I would say yes to the stealthiness but its definately NOT a mountain bike.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Heck, I guess I'll throw in some info on what I did to the bars too...

I drilled'em full of "silencer" holes, haha.. than tapped for the Tree bar-ends using a 20mm X 1.5 pitch tap... so the bar-ends match the Tree headset cap. KISS theory at its best, keep it simple stupid! Eliminated more parts by doing this, getting rid of the separate headset cap and bolt, and the Kink light bar-ends with grub screws (which I still like, but just use on a different bike).


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

sexy.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

does it blow away in the wind?


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

*speechless


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

thats an extremely hot ride. I just love the simplicity in colour and spec lists.

Paint your v-brake lever bright red. lol... that would look pretty cool.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

So nice. Melms is a true master artisan. The bike he made recently is awe inspiring.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey Satori! Where's the traditional KMC 710SL we see on all light bikes these days?


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

Bike looks great...

Isn't the FS100 a 2.3? I need to get a rigid fork...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

710SL is on the bmx bike at the moment. This one is some cheapie NHK or something, but it's light and simple for a 1/8" chain, and fits the wipperman half-link perfectly as well as the KMC black quick-link. And that chain is actualy like a black color, but for some reason looks like greenish brown in the photo, it's odd, just like my black profile rear hub almost looks blue?


-.---.-, this bike doesn't use v-brakes... although I do have an old red tektro v-brake lever from a schwinn superstock1.


Greg Melms most definitely is a true master of his craft. Great guy to work with as well, knows his stuff, absolutely loves bikes and innovation, and is just an overall courteous dude.



and haha, no it doesn't blow away in the wind now, that's part of the reason I slotted the seat-tube, in order to properly vent side-drafts when pullin' mach 3 wheelies on the south bank of the snake run, hittin' neutral in the tail of a comet avoiding the vortex from pulling my weight.

Actually I may cover those slots with electrical tape to avoid grit in the bb shell... bearings are sealed so no major worry with that, but still don't want a bunch of junk landing in there, or some idiot dumping their cig. butt in there when it's locked up in the city or something.



oh hey Leethal. Nah, the 24" FS100's are 2.1. But the 26's have an option for both 2.1 or 2.3.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Do like Eastern does. Get a plastic sleeve and stick it inside. You can use an overhead transparency or something like that.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Super cool concept man. I like.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

damn man, that thing is silly. definatley one of ,if not the best, usb ive seen. major props


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

Wow never realized they called that thing a 2.1 I have one on the front of my bike and it is almost as big as a Kiniption 2.3... so I just figured...anyhow it is a massive tire. Have you tried the specialized compound? I know it is heavier but it is definitely faster...plus it is dirt cheap... the lower level one actually is lighter and more durable.


----------



## BostonStreetRider (Sep 21, 2007)

Holy crap. That bike is on a completely different level. Looks like it would ride amazing. Very well done.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Kick A$$! That's one sweet ride there dude. Nice attention to detail, really came out looking the complete package.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

glad you all enjoy the two wheels of steel.

Here are some recent pics after I mounted up and fiddled with the tiny little brake in order to get it work... I'm not very happy with it.
Works fine, but just leaves NO room for a wheel out of true or anything else. 
(Basically what I'm saying is, don't buy these demo brakes if you plan on running your wheel slammed and anything larger than a 2.0 tire. Mine is 51mm wide and clearly on the limit for these brake arms and they are set up TIGHT.) I'll be going back to my good ol' revenge brakes, I can predict that.

































still waiting on my rims... well, and most of all, waiting for SPRING to show its face. But I'll probably be heading back towards Japan by the time it rolls around here, so either way, looking forward to just getting out. 

Hey Leethal, yeah I almost bought some of those Specialized tires (forgot what model) when I got the wheelset, but opted not to. Maybe I'll have to look into one for the rear if I ever ditch the FS100.

oh and here's one for Aggie just for fun.  said I should paint the bare steerer tube, but it would get jacked anytime I swapped the fork over to the DJ2... Had a different sticker in there before but it got shredded when I removed the stem... so I just put this one in there 'cuz it was funny.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Haha. Buddha - Enlightenment.

Damn that's tight. That's what my Addict's yokes look like when I have the wheel slammed with the Holy Roller.


----------

